

How Memory Allocation Affects Performance in Multithreaded Programs - vgnet
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/servers-storage-dev/mem-alloc-1557798.html

======
willvarfar
A nice article; sadly it omits tcmalloc (by Google).

tcmalloc is typically deployed to Linux systems, but presumably works for
Solaris too.

<http://google-perftools.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/README>

